# Constantine - My review (3 stars)



## RangerWickett (Feb 8, 2005)

Today in Atlanta (and probably many other places), there was a pre-screening of Constantine.  I went, and I really enjoyed it.  Those of you who have read my other posts here know that I'm a bit of a hard viewer to please with fantasy and sci-fi movies, so let me start off and say this movie was really good.  I was very entertained, and I was not disappointed with anything in the movie until my friends and I started talking about the differences from the comic.

Constantine is best viewed by those who have not read Hellblazer.  The comic is very different, and many details have been changed to make the movie be more mainstream.  This does not hurt the movie at all, but it might make a few Hellblazer fans disappointed.  You should see Constantine, then read the comic.

Expect stiff acting, akin to a noir detective film.  Expect well-done special effects.  And most importantly, expect amusing interactions between characters for whom magic is a reality.  It's fun, and I intend to pay to see it when it finally comes out in a week and a half.

I found it amusing that the pre-screening came the day before Lent.

If anyone wants to read spoilers, just let me know.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 8, 2005)

Spoiler request!

(I'll probably never get to see Constantine, unless it airs on cable in the future...)


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 8, 2005)

Good to know...  I had planned to catch it during "lunch" this Friday.  It does open this Friday, right?


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Good to know...  I had planned to catch it during "lunch" this Friday.  It does open this Friday, right?



Not if his statement "when it finally comes out in a week and a half" is true.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 8, 2005)

Ah, checked the date.  _Next_ Friday.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Ah, checked the date. _Next_ Friday.




Now, I have to avoid this thread...*activating spoiler block mode*


----------



## Wombat (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry, I like John Constantine as a Londoner ... preferably portrayed by someone who can act


----------



## Andre La Roche (Feb 8, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Sorry, I like John Constantine as a Londoner ... preferably portrayed by someone who can act




They so should have cast Ray Winstone as John.  He practically already played a character with a similar attitude in the movie "Sexy Beast."


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 8, 2005)

Again, the key is to _not_ think of this as being associated with Hellblazer at all.  Just think of it as D20 Modern - The Movie.

Honestly, Claudio, I can't think of spoilers worth telling now, because hopefully you'll get a chance to watch it on DVD.


----------



## Richards (Feb 8, 2005)

So, RangerWickett: how high does your rating system go?  Did you give it 3 stars out of 10?  3 out of 4?  3 out of 5?

Johnathan


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 9, 2005)

3 out of 4, man.  Going higher than 4 with a star scale is just silly.

*grin*

In comparison, I'd give the first Matrix a 4, Matrix Reloaded a 2, and Matrix Revolutions a 1.  The Rundown was a 3.  The Mummy was a 3.  Spiderman was a 2.5, and its sequel was a 3.  Elektra was a 0.  I'm having a hard time thinking of another 4 star action or sci-fi/fantasy movie I've seen lately.  Oh, Fellowship was a 4, Two Towers a 3, and Return of the King a 2.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Feb 9, 2005)

So, Constantine's better than RotK _and_ Spiderman? Oooookay. I'll believe it when I see it, which will really depend on reviews. Yours just isn't in-depth enough to give me any kind of impression other than:



> Constantine is best viewed by those who have not read Hellblazer.




And since I have read (and enjoyed) Hellblazer, I guess that means I shouldn't see it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 10, 2005)

Keanu Reeves isn't that bad of an actor.  He's not the best, but he doesn't deserve all of the derision that flocks to him like pigoens to a statue.  He performed very well in Speed; and his performances in Devil's Advocate and the Matrix movies weren't horrible.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Feb 10, 2005)

Never read the comics, but I've been interested in seeing Constantine for a while now.  It looks like the Matrix meets End of Days.


----------



## Rackhir (Feb 10, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> Keanu Reeves isn't that bad of an actor.  He's not the best, but he doesn't deserve all of the derision that flocks to him like pigoens to a statue.  He performed very well in Speed; and his performances in Devil's Advocate and the Matrix movies weren't horrible.




Try watching Kevin Braughnau's (the guy who does all the shakespear movies) Much Ado About Nothing. Keanu Reeves has possibly the worst performance I've ever seen in a movie in there.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Try watching Kevin Braughnau's (the guy who does all the shakespear movies) Much Ado About Nothing. Keanu Reeves has possibly the worst performance I've ever seen in a movie in there.



 But it was FUNNY! The poor guy looked like he was really trying to do his best...but he just couldn't pull it off.

Of course, he was in Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, which is at least worth a few hundred positive points for Keanu.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Of course, he was in Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure, which is at least worth a few hundred positive points for Keanu.



I don't think he was actually acting in that movie, though.  That's just how he really is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I don't think he was actually acting in that movie, though.  That's just how he really is.



 In the end...does it really matter? Its a great movie and if that's how he really is...we need more Bill and Ted movies!


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 10, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> In the end...does it really matter?



No, it really doesn't.


			
				AMG said:
			
		

> Its a great movie and if that's how he really is...we need more Bill and Ted movies!



Well, that's true regardless.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 10, 2005)

Much Ado About Nothing is a comedy; the villain has got to be hammy   The Bill and Ted movies were awesome.  Who can ever forget George Carlin's Rufus?  Even Ebert liked the Bill and Ted movies and he enjoyed Keanu Reeves


----------



## Dark Jezter (Feb 11, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> In the end...does it really matter? Its a great movie and if that's how he really is...we need more Bill and Ted movies!



 Amen to that!  A couple of years ago, I saw *Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure* DVD in the bargain bin at Media Play for $8, and I almost began squealing with glee right there at the store. I _love_ the Bill & Ted movies.


----------



## satori01 (Feb 11, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Try watching Kevin Braughnau's QUOTE]
> 
> What is that name again?  Judges a ruling....... ERRRGGGG
> I'm sorry the judges have ruled that no one named Kevin* will ever star in a big screen adaptation of Shakespere, not pompus sounding enough.
> ...


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 11, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Sorry, I like John Constantine as a Londoner ... preferably portrayed by someone who can act




Why? He's not a Londoner in the comics... He's Liverpudlian. He just lives in London.

Anyways... I always thought that James Marsters would make a decent John Contsantine. he may not be English, but he has just the right attitude and I can't see him having a problem with the accent. And he has that lovely natural blonde hair...

(Oddly, when I read that 'Kevin Branaugh' post, my brain just over-rode my eyes and told me that it said 'Kenneth Branagh'.  Didn't even notice that it was wrong 'til I Sator's post.
I thought Batma... er Michael Keaton's performance was the show-stealer in Much Ado.)


----------



## Frostmarrow (Feb 11, 2005)

I've read Constantine but wasn't all that impressed. I enjoyed Preacher a lot more (featured in the same mag at the time.)

Is this movie for me?


----------



## Wombat (Feb 11, 2005)

ddvmor said:
			
		

> Why? He's not a Londoner in the comics... He's Liverpudlian. He just lives in London.




My apologies on this point; you are, of course, correct.  My problem is not having read Hellblazer for many years and misplaced the setting with his origin point.


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 11, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> My apologies on this point; you are, of course, correct.




I'm just being overly picky, Dude!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 11, 2005)

James Marsters as Constantine...that would indeed be interesting.  The ladies need eye candy, we deserve it  .  In all seriousness though, why do people think so poorly of Keanu Reeves?  He really isn't a bad actor.  He generally hits the mood of the character.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 13, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:
			
		

> James Marsters as Constantine...that would indeed be interesting.  The ladies need eye candy, we deserve it  .  In all seriousness though, why do people think so poorly of Keanu Reeves?  He really isn't a bad actor.  He generally hits the mood of the character.




Only by playing characters who embody one of the two moods he can hit: either detached and depressed, or else detached and cheerful.

Even when it's not there in the script, one can practically hear every line he delivers ending with, "dude."

Keanu Reeves is to acting what celery is to zesty.


----------



## Turanil (Feb 13, 2005)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to read spoilers, just let me know.



*I want to read spoilers!!!* 

This movie may never reach Europe, and if it does, I will have forgotten about it then. I want to know what this film is about: Sci-fi? What genre of sci-fi? Is there a lot of special effects? What's the story about? Keanu Reeves (I much like the actor) plays in this film?

Thanks!


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 13, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with sticking to what you do well.  Pop stars sing syrupy pop their entire career, make lots of money, and generally go on to be happy, wealthy middle-aged has-beens.  Keanu will play detached characters into his thirties or fourties, retire with a vast fortune, and will be remembered as the guy that said "Whoah."

And more power to him.  


The movie seems to be getting mixed reviews from the critics so far - some like it, some don't - but most of their complaints so far seem to be the concept has potential that the movie failed to realize.  I'm actually looking forward to seeing it; they've done a great job of marketing it IMO, and the trailers look really good.  I just hope the movie is as good as the trailers and the positive reviews I read thus far.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> Keanu will play detached characters into his thirties or fourties, retire with a vast fortune, and will be remembered as the guy that said "Whoah."




Well...that and "Excellent!!"


----------



## Klaus (Feb 13, 2005)

*air guitar riff*


----------



## qstor (Feb 14, 2005)

"That's my *mom* Dood!"


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 14, 2005)

ddvmor said:
			
		

> Why? He's not a Londoner in the comics... He's Liverpudlian. He just lives in London.



So, did anyone talk to Ringo Starr about this role?


----------



## Rackhir (Feb 14, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> So, did anyone talk to Ringo Starr about this role?




I think Ozzy would have been better....


----------



## Mad Hatter (Feb 15, 2005)

*ouch*  I still don't think Reeves deserves the disdain, but I definately see where you're coming from.  I'll never forget his Rufus yell.


----------



## Zelgadas (Feb 15, 2005)

satori01 said:
			
		

> Rackhir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xath (Feb 16, 2005)

I just got back from seeing it, and I must say it was better than I expected.  The director certainly knew he was dealing with Keanu Reeves, and thus inserted things that completely fit him as an actor/character.  I'll admit, about half of the time, I thought the movie would have been much better if a broody bada** like Christian Bale had landed the role, but Reeves gives the whole movie a self mocking Joss Whedon-esque type of humor, down to the unexpected plot twists and cynicism.  My recommendation: See it, enjoy it, don't try to take it too seriously.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 16, 2005)

I just got out of an advance screening at UVA, and I was impressed by _Constantine_. I was planning on going to see it when it came out, so when I had the chance to go early, and for free, I took the bait and went. I'll agree with RangerWickett's 3 out of 4 stars rating. It has great effects, a decent (if simple) story, and a good dark atmosphere. Everything going for it, except for Keanu Reeves wooden acting. But as someone mentioned earlier in the thread, the director knew who he was working with, and made the film fit Reeves style of acting. 

I've never read HellBlazer (aside from a few issues that a friend had), so I can't say anything about how the film compares to the comic, but I'm going to be picking up a few of the trade paperbacks to give it a shot. So go see it, expect to be entertained, and enjoy. I did, and I'll be going to see it again.


----------



## Andre La Roche (Feb 16, 2005)

Mordane76 said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with sticking to what you do well.  Pop stars sing syrupy pop their entire career, make lots of money, and generally go on to be happy, wealthy middle-aged has-beens.  Keanu will play detached characters into his thirties or fourties, retire with a vast fortune, and will be remembered as the guy that said "Whoah."




Actually, Keanu _is_ 40.  Time Magazine recently did a profile on him in anticipation of the movie (which I just saw and was really pleasantly surprised by) and the guy's been through a _lot_ of harsh stuff, including having a stillborn child and the mother subsequently dying in a car crash a few years later among other things.  Though I'm not always the biggest fan of his acting, it certainly gave me a healthy respect for what he's been through as a human being.


----------



## Xath (Feb 16, 2005)

Andre La Roche said:
			
		

> Actually, Keanu _is_ 40.  Time Magazine recently did a profile on him in anticipation of the movie (which I just saw and was really pleasantly surprised by) and the guy's been through a _lot_ of harsh stuff, including having a stillborn child and the mother subsequently dying in a car crash a few years later among other things.  Though I'm not always the biggest fan of his acting, it certainly gave me a healthy respect for what he's been through as a human being.




He was also in a motorcycle crash before shooting "The Matrix" which severely injured his spinal column.  If you notice, he rarely moves his neck in the first movie.  In the fight scenes, any time he's extra movey is a stunt double.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 18, 2005)

Zelgadas said:
			
		

> Actually, Kevin Kline was in the big-screen adaptation of "A Midsummer Night's Dream".




Which was painfully bad, especially Callista Flockheart (-hart?). If only the Bard could've become a flesh-eating zombie and put a stop to tha film before it was completed.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 18, 2005)

Roger Ebert's review of Constantine wasn't very good...  but it sure was funny!  

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050217/REVIEWS/50202001/1023


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Roger Ebert's review of Constantine wasn't very good...  but it sure was funny!



Roger Ebert: "...where half-angels and half-demons can get half-loaded..."


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Feb 19, 2005)

*"Bible-punk"*

I enjoyed it immensely. Tons of fun. Nifty twists at the end.

I might see it again in fact, but mostly because I heard that there was a treat for those who sat through the credits, and of course I didn't sit through to see it. Anyone know what it is?

BTW, here is a review of the movie that gives it a 4 out of four stars. I dunno if I would rate it a 4, but I do like the reviewer's comment that it could be called "bible-punk".


Regards,
Eric Anondson


----------



## Dimwhit (Feb 19, 2005)

I saw it yesterday. Really enjoyed it. I'd give it 3 out of 4 as well.

Did you all stay until after the credits? There was another short scene. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Mordane76 (Feb 19, 2005)

Andre La Roche said:
			
		

> Actually, Keanu _is_ 40.  Time Magazine recently did a profile on him in anticipation of the movie (which I just saw and was really pleasantly surprised by) and the guy's been through a _lot_ of harsh stuff, including having a stillborn child and the mother subsequently dying in a car crash a few years later among other things.  Though I'm not always the biggest fan of his acting, it certainly gave me a healthy respect for what he's been through as a human being.




After I made my initial post, I went and did some research on Keanu, and found out the same things.  Just in case the tone of my original post was ambiguous, I actually like Keanu Reeves - he's been a lot of movies I really enjoyed.  Even if he's known for a particular type of portrayal, oh well - it works for him, and for the directors that employ him in their films, and he's made some big movies; even the films that are less than stellar leave people with memorable moments of him (Bill and Ted)...

So... I suppose I'll need to move up that age range though - he'll keep making movies of this type into his 50s and 60s...


----------



## Xath (Feb 19, 2005)

But his best movies were the ones where he could just play himself, like Parenthood.  Now that's a good movie.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 21, 2005)

Dimwhit said:
			
		

> I saw it yesterday. Really enjoyed it. I'd give it 3 out of 4 as well.
> 
> Did you all stay until after the credits? There was another short scene. It was pretty cool.



Could you spoil this for me, please? I left before the end credits.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Feb 22, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> Could you spoil this for me, please? I left before the end credits.





Spoiler



Constantine stands at his apprentice's gravestone. He places his zippo lighter on the grave marker, turns and walks away. As he steps away you see wings unfurl. He turns around and sees his apprentice hunched over, in white clothing like Gabriel, and angel wings spread out from his back. He then rockets up to the sky with Constantine watching him fly to away. End.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks, Eric.

It's pretty much what I suspected/hoped it would be. I was otherwise pretty cheesed off at what happened. Might have colored the movie slightly better for me if I actually saw that.

Aside: That whole "end of credits" bonus scene stuff is nonsense, IMO...


----------

